# Orks vs Chaos Marines



## Vortrex (Jul 18, 2010)

hey guys, got an ork army thats getting owned by a chaos space marine army and i need an idea on what i could do. i got some ideas in mind but id like some general help on what i could do to help myself.
First of all you could think of my units as the "Assault on Black Reach" starter with 5lootas, and a gretchin unit, the army im faceing is lead by a daemon prince, usually accompanied by large squads of regular space marines or zerkers, and an obliterator covering them. so all i want to know is what sort of squads or tactics i could use to turn their ballistics against them or contend until i can assault

more in depth i have:
a warboss
runtherd
10gretchin
5 lootas
20 boyz
5 nobz
3 deffkoptas
and im fighting in 500 point matches


thanks for any help,


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

MORE BOYZ!!!!! Boyz Nob with PK and squads of Boyz 30 strong. The PK will smash apart light infantry, heavy infantry, and tanks alike, along with 29 Boyz to mop up the remainders. Gretchin shouldn't be used in a 500pt battle, do to your point constraint, and their general uselessness.


----------



## Vortrex (Jul 18, 2010)

i heard the gretchins give a special cover save that might be useful, and i sort of gotta use the army i have here cause im a bit short on money, i was thinking of crazy ubgradeing nobz with like eavy armor, painboy, bosspole and such, but if the gretchins do confer that cover save, would it be better for more boyz or put few boys behind a cover of gretchins, in either case would it be recomended to have more boyz or less boyz with eavy armor?


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

gret no longer confer a cover save, that's last edition, because now all infantry confer a 4+ cover save to a unit being shot through it. You do need more boyz. If this guy is bringing a Daemon Prince, a unit of Marines, a unit of Zerkers and a Oblit no offense but you should be owning this.

Firstly spread your points out unit wise, you can overwhelm his army by sheer numbers and I wouldn't worry about the Oblit because if everything is in CC what can he shoot? Drop the Grets, Lootas, and Koptas and swarm his ass with units of boyz led by Nobz with PKs and your Warboss with a PK. I understand you can't really change up your list, but unfortunately you have a lot of units that in such a small points wise battle are going to break and run. Maybe ask your opponent if you can proxy some units just to see how it works out for you.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Orks rule low point games. If you just took a warboss with PK an filled the rest with boyz your army would be the best part of 70 models!

68x4=272
272/2=136
136/2=68
68/3=23 dead marines in one assualt phase!


----------

